# Best Milker for the price?



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

What is the best affordable milker? I'll be milking 9 next year so I'm thinking I need a milker now


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm wanting a Capralite. Lots of people have Simple Pulse but I've heard some negatives.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just don't get an Udder EZ. I got one and it didn't work


----------



## LaurelFields (May 2, 2016)

I just came on here to make a thread about a good milker.

What if you're milking NDs, Mini Nubians, and Nubians? Are the parts still the same or is the thing that goes on the udder different sizes?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I was just reading that you can use the same inflations unless the standard doe's teats are very large.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I just mentioned my milker on another question about them. We converted a Babson surge milker for about 700. I love it - been using it for several years - does a good job and never had any udder problems. I put it on my web page windingrvrfarm.com with prices for the parts and pictures if you want to see it.


----------

